# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  راهنمایی در backup

## soft-c

سلام.
من هرچی گشتم نتوانستم یک کد مناسب برای backup و restore کردن به وسیله ی stored procedure پیدا کنم .
من حدود 10 تا جدول دارم و می خواهم از این جداول به روشی که گفتم backup بگیرم و بتوانم restore کنم .
اگر می شود راهنمایی کنید.
تشکر.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.برای تهیه نسخه پشتوانه میتوانید از دستور backup database استفاده کنید و برای بازیابی نیز از دستور restore databAse که توضیحات کامل دستور به همراه چند مثال در books online موجود هست.

----------


## soft-c

من این کد را نوشتم ولی چیزی نشان نمی ده :
EXEC sp_addumpdevice 'disk', 'AdvWorks_TestDev2', 
'D:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Backup\AdvWorks_TestDev2.bak'
تشکر.

----------


## soft-c

کسی راهنمایی نمیکنه؟

----------

